# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  VENDEMOS NIBS DE CACAO ORGÁNICO, BRINDAMOS SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE NIBS DE CACAO ORGÁNICO

## Comercial1

- trabajamos con puntualidad , calidad y confianza. - certificación USDA ORGANIC - EUROPA - JAS - CONTROL UNIÓN HACCP CODEX. - fichas técnicas de los productos. - fábrica ubicada en Av. San Juan Nro. 1377 Urb. Santa Martha - Ate, Lima  Perú.  * Cualquier cotización de desean pueden alcanzar por mail o por whatsapp   Saludos a todos que tenga buen día   *Contacto: Dany Navarro Salazar  Cargo: Ejecutivo Comercial  mail: comercial1@industriadegranos.com.pe  cel. + Whatsapp: 954744415 Oficina Central: (+51 1) 7175581*Temas similares: VENDEMOS NIBS DE CACAO ORGÁNICO, BRINDAMOS SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE NIBS DE CACAO ORGÁNICO CACAO NIBS, CASTAÑAS, SACHA INCHI TOSTADO - PRODUCTOS NATURALES JRD venta de panela, cacao orgánico y convencional, granadilla, granada wonderful, banano orgánico VENDO CACAO EN GRANO Y NIBS  CONVENCIONAL SELECTO, ADEMÁS PAPAYA DE BUENA CALIDAD. REQUERIMOS CACAO EN GRANO Y EN POLVO ORGÁNICO y CAFÉ ORGÁNICO URGENTE.

----------

